# 3 new fish



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

well i did it today, i bought two red coris wrasse, and a six line wrasse. im acclimating them now. i also bought a baby dragon wrasse for my 55. i havent been too lucky with them. but my other half likes them. so she gets it. i am excited and had to share.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

up date... the dragon went into the sand inthe 55 and hasnt been seen in two days(boohoo). in the 150, the one red coris went into the sand and hsnt been seen, the other trys to come out but the older red coris and the formosin attack it til it goes back into the sand. as for the six line doing great a little shy(as expected). nobody picking on him or anything. he will make a nice addition.


----------

